# darts and red eyed tree frogs



## boyaminalnurse

Are Auratus and Red Eye Tree Frogs compatible? I am going to be starting a new tank soon and was wondering if I could put them in the same tank. The tank I am waiting on is 4 foot high x 2 foot x 2 foot. Would like to place both together if possible. Thanks so much for your comments. 

Marshall Riddle, RVT


----------



## Brandon

Just a heads up, you are going to get yelled at for asking if mixing species is ok. Thought you should know.


----------



## Rain_Frog

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/9709-mixed-tank-verdict.html


----------



## boyaminalnurse

Why am I going to get yelled at? If you do not know an answer to a question you have you should ask. At least I am asking before doing. There are lots of species that are mixed in cages, terrariums, vivariums, averies, and in the wild. What is the differance of mixing these and having say different species of darts together in the same cage as long as they are all the same sex and not breeding? If you can not mix them can someone explain why? This may sound like a stupid question to some of you and I am sure some of you are rolling your eyes. I have been in Veterinary Medicine for 14 years. I am a Registered Veterinary Technician in CA. If someone never asks a question they will never know the answer. Know that when you answer my question I come with years of experience with animals, just not years of experience with frogs. Never once have I or would I make someone feel stupid, yell at them or be rude to them for asking a question. Instead I would and do treat them with the highest respect for actually asking something before they do it.


----------



## Tim Pechous

The reason you're going to get yelled at is because this question has been asked hundreds if not thousands of times.(try the search feature)
Besides that, RETF and darts have diff. needs including temp. humidity, and prey.
A full grown red eye will prob. end up eating your dart.


----------



## boyaminalnurse

Yes and in searching the question that has been asked hundreds of times their still comes the fact that the answer is never resolved. Plus I did try both googling and searching on here about mixing these 2 species specifically and could not find anything (possibly I was doing something wrong. Now in saying that when something is not resolved (in my head)and everyone argues about it, I ask if I dont know. Why? Because there is never any stupid questions. Just like in Veterinary Medicine people of a hobby should never ever get angry (or treat someone as if they are ignorant) for asking the same question they have, or felt they have, answered adequately a million times. I would much rather answer the question of why dogs cant take Tylenol a hundred times (if even to the same person), then have a dog die from a Tylenol Toxicity.


----------



## Tim Pechous

if you want to mix try frogs that won't breed together and have the same requirements. You could put a pair of vents or something along those lines in with the auratus. i would suggest keeping one species per tank though.


----------



## Brandon

"Calm down". I was not criticizing you for asking the question. I was trying to prepare you for what might be in your future for asking that specific question. 

I am a fairly new member to the board and I agree with you, if you don’t know why not ask. But, before I did I read as much on the board as I could. The reasoning behind my decision was I witnessed others getting trashed for different questioned. Also you will find the answer to most of your questions will be "do a search". 

If you do the search first and do not find the answer you were looking for then ask. This way you will be prepared to reply "I have done my search" and you may even be able to have a few sites to reference. I am sorry if I came off as rude of crass that was not my intensions. Good luck I hope you are not angry with me I truly am sorry.


----------



## Brandon

Oops it looks like you did do your search.

I understand your frustration. Keep plug-in away on them and I hope for a more in-depth answer


----------



## boyaminalnurse

Im not angry at all, I just wanted to get that out in the open to let people know I am not stupid before they start to judge me. All too often (veterinary medicine included) people judge someone and they have no clue about that person. I am very intelligent, but my intelligence with animals lie other places at the moment. I am trying to broaden my knowledge while applying myself to a new and exciting hobby. I have been in veterinary medicine for many years ranging from dogs, cats, pocket pets, avian, reptile and large animal. I looked at threads, and if you look at that poll it has huge difference of opinion. Obviously I have to come up with my own opinion on things, but would like a little more help then what I read offers. Thanks for being understanding.


----------



## Brandon

It is a great hobby. seek the knowledge you need and enjoy!


----------



## stoph

Generally Red eyes are difficult to combine with any other frog, because they need a lot of space for themselves and can be agressive towards smaller species, defenatly when you are planning to breed them.
That's what i've read in books and heard from breeders so far.


----------



## nathan23

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/31899-helpful-hints-setting-up-mixed-tank.html


----------



## mongo77

I remember reading a thread similiar to this in the past. I think the problem with keeping the two of them together is that:
1)PDF are up during the day while red eye tree frogs are nocturnal. This means that you would have to feed each one while the other is trying to sleep. Which may lead to stress. 
2) red eye tree frogs will need to be fed adult crickets which PDFs can't consume and might even end up being attacked by the crickets themselves! 

I'm sure that they're are people who have kept them together successfully, but I don't know what size tank they're using. I think one even mentioned trying to feed the red eyes their crickets in a glass jar so the crickets couldn't escape. Hope this helps.


----------



## hexentanz

I have asked this question to various breeders and people here in Germany (mind you not because I wish to mix but because it is one of the greatest debates) and this is what I have been told. If done correctly you can mix frogs, however this depends on many factors. 

1.) You will need a large (and by large I mean very large) enough tank where each species does not feel threatened by the other or run in to each other often. 

2.) You need to make sure that the two different species will not breed with each other.

3.) You need to make sure that the two species have similar care requirements. 

4.) You need to make sure that the species you are mixing are not more so territorial over the other.

5.) If you plan to mix make sure that the species you are mixing are generally found in the same locations.

6.) Last but not least, if you plan to mix make sure the frogs are of similar type, ie; two or more darts or two or more tree frogs 

All that aside if you wish to mix, you should talk to several people and find out what has worked for them. 

To answer you flat out, I would not mix a tree frog with a dart frog, but then I am sure there is some who have and had success and if they have I am sure this greatly depended on the size of the tank.


----------



## stoph

I think a auratus can be combined with a glass frog if the enclosure is big enough.
They come from the same region so climate is the same, they are similar in size and will consume the same food items.
Auratus uses the floorspace while the glassfrog will dwell between branches and leaves.
The only small problem is that auratus moves around during the morning and evening while glass frogs during the night.


----------



## Scott

Now you just need a tank with the vertical differential for the two species.

s


----------



## boyaminalnurse

In speaking with someone yesterday I have decided on not setting up a tank like this. It was explained to me their opinion and I will take that as words of wisdom. Thank you so much for your responses.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Well said! People go around and around on this topic. This sums up the basic considerations of a mixed species tank. As anyone can see, it is not easy to do properly an this is why it is generally advised against.



hexentanz said:


> 1.) You will need a large (and by large I mean very large) enough tank where each species does not feel threatened by the other or run in to each other often.
> 
> 2.) You need to make sure that the two different species will not breed with each other.
> 
> 3.) You need to make sure that the two species have similar care requirements.
> 
> 4.) You need to make sure that the species you are mixing are not more so territorial over the other.
> 
> 5.) If you plan to mix make sure that the species you are mixing are generally found in the same locations.
> 
> 6.) Last but not least, if you plan to mix make sure the frogs are of similar type, ie; two or more darts or two or more tree frogs


----------



## jdogfunk99

In all fairness, the question was about mixing darts and red-eyed tree frogs, which isn't asked very often compared to just mixing darts.


----------



## boyaminalnurse

this is true, the question was about darts with RETF. I have absolutely no intentions of mixing darts. I do not want to take a chance of two different species of darts breeding. I am aware of the species needing to stay as they were meant to be. In saying that a very knowledgable person emailed me (2 actually) and explained to me their thoughts on housing darts and RETF together. Their years of experience and knowledge was very helpful in making my decision not to house them together. There is an enormouse amount of knowledge to be gained by people who have been in this hobby for many years. I amthankful for everyone who has postedon this thread. Sometimes it takes someone with experience explaining something to someone for them to come up with the proper decision. I am thankful that I was able to utilize this knowledge which they were willing to share. In the future I will still post questions. Some that were already posted I'm sure, and some that may not have been. I will take the advice I receive and put it to good use. I will also continue to read other peoples threads as this hobby is a never ending source of learning and knowledge. Once again thank you all for your thoughts and thank you to the two people who took the time out to email and explain their views on this subject.


----------

